# Greatest Mac review ever...............



## Jim W (Oct 16, 2006)

A funny read, kind of makes me wonder how some people can even operate their remote for the TV. lol

http://www.law.com/jsp/legaltechnology/pubArticleLT.jsp?id=1160730321685


Jim


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 16, 2006)

a lot of those thoughts were my thoughts when i first switched, tbh.

i suppose i stuck it out more.


----------



## fryke (Oct 16, 2006)

It kinda scares me when people are so obviously *not* trying to adapt to a new system. Imagine how he would handle a career change. From lawyer to, say, bartender. "Where do I find the forms I have to fill out in order to deny this lady the drink she's ordered?"


----------



## bbloke (Oct 16, 2006)

fryke said:


> It kinda scares me when people are so obviously *not* trying to adapt to a new system.


I agree with you, fryke.  Sometimes I come across PC users who dabble with using a Mac, but they very quickly start to criticize the platform because it doesn't do things the same way they are used to (even though that's partly the point!).  I think some people can be quite lazy or just don't want, deep down, to be convinced.  Mind you, this guy did spend a fair amount of money on a new machine, and so you'd hope he'd make an effort!

Anyone considered writing to him, politely, to point out a few things to him?  Such as the ability to use multi-button mice, the keyboard shortcut for screenshots, Safari being able to handle Flash, and the like?


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 16, 2006)

The best is him not managing to connect these two statements:


> They seduced me with siren songs, especially good customer support -- which did turn out to be excellent and was staffed with American speakers working in the United States.





> I couldn't tell what was going wrong and had to hire someone for $125 an hour to come over and tell me what the heck was happening.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2006)

He should stick to his day job, although I have to wonder how he passed the bar with that kind of (un)common sense.


----------



## Iritscen (Oct 16, 2006)

I generally find that people who say things like this:



> With a former PC, I had to have my hard drive wiped clean and formatted -- several times -- after catching nasty viruses.



...are just Trouble Incarnate looking for a computer to happen on.  A PC user who doesn't have the common sense to not open foreign emails (and stay off those pr0n sites!) is going to have problems with any computer.

In fact, I suspect this man emits a Pauli field, and that's all there is to it.  People like that will never have an easy time in today's hi-tech world.  I almost feel sorry for him...



> I realized it was time to unload the silvery box of frustration when I had to buy a "Dummies" book on how to operate it. [...]  Doing a simple screen capture was an immense chore.



No, wait.  No I don't.  Someone who can't look up "screenshot" in the Index is obviously over-rating their own intelligence.


----------



## Esquilinho (Oct 16, 2006)

And since when do you need a .mac account to use Mail and iCal???


----------



## Jim W (Oct 16, 2006)

Probably the best thing in the article was his opinion on the mouse. Funny thing, my single click mouse is still in the plastic bag it came in. I unboxed my iMac and plugged a 2 button/scroll wheel mouse in right away. I guess I should feel really good about myself that I had the know-how to make such a critical decision so early on.  lol 

From the trouble he had printing, to doing screen shots and the criticism of finder, it's obvious, like was already stated, he was not ready for the learning curve of a new platform.  

Then to go on and on about how poorly ported software works, well maybe poor is a harsh word, more like how the program didn't look and work EXACTLY like it's window's couterpart. I guess he didn't think of buying a word processor from a company other than Microsoft. lol

Jim


----------



## fryke (Oct 16, 2006)

The one thing he _got_ me thinking about is how the term "Finder" for the desktop-application is simply still wrong, even after 22 years of Macs. He obviously meant Spotlight where he wrote "Finder" at least once. I think Apple should _really_ "find" a new name for Finder.app in Mac OS Eleven. (And fix the app itself as well, of course, by then...)


----------



## Qion (Oct 16, 2006)

Somebody needs to consult this guy. His ignorance is hurting me physically.

The bit about Safari not handling flash and moving to IE 5 really hit me hard. Just how ignorant can one become? Even on a PC you have to go to macromedia.com and download the latest flash player...

I think somebody mentioned earlier that somebody who doesn't have the sense to just look up "screenshot" in the Help application is a bit goulish. How 'bout Command+Shift+3, or 4? Just stupid.

I don't even know how he managed to discover that Mail and iChat don't work with anything but dotmac. I mean, when you start iChat for the first time, it's just right there, in a pull-down menu. And with Mail, to think you have to have a dotmac account would be stopping at the first screen when you start it up for the first time. Ignorance.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2006)

This is one case where it deserves to say the following to this fool...


*RTFM!!!!*


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 16, 2006)

Some people switching from windows expect OS X to be windows without the viruses. It's much more than that though. Once they see that they can no longer run their favorite Microsoft web-browser, or that there is no start menu, or they notice that the UI is different from Windows.. they freeze up. They're out of their comfort zone. They're used to being pros at using PCs, and now, all the sudden, they have to learn how to use an OS, all over again. Windows has worked for them, and therefore, if one thing doesn't work on a Mac that worked on a PC.. OS X is inferior to windows, in their mind.


----------



## Qion (Oct 16, 2006)

Let's hear some *PEBCAC* also...


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 16, 2006)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/


----------



## Qion (Oct 16, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/



www.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 16, 2006)

Qion said:


> www.wikipedia.org


http://anotherwebsite.net


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 16, 2006)

sorry...


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> Some people switching from windows expect OS X to be windows without the viruses. It's much more than that though. Once they see that they can no longer run their favorite Microsoft web-browser, or that there is no start menu, or they notice that the UI is different from Windows.. they freeze up. They're out of their comfort zone. They're used to being pros at using PCs, and now, all the sudden, they have to learn how to use an OS, all over again. Windows has worked for them, and therefore, if one thing doesn't work on a Mac that worked on a PC.. OS X is inferior to windows, in their mind.



True, but this is why there are Apple Stores....for people to test them with a knowledgable personnel at their beckon call (for the most part ).  Surely he wouldn't buy a car without first test driving it, right?  But he would go ahead through word of mouth only and spend all of that money on a Mac that he had no knowledge about?  Again, I'm surprised this guy passed the bar (if he is actually a real person...I have to wonder....sounds too much like a troll).


----------



## Qion (Oct 16, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> Again, I'm surprised this guy passed the bar (if he is actually a real person...I have to wonder....sounds too much like a troll).



I was thinking the same thing. The guy sure does sound a little bit too stupid to be a real human being.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 16, 2006)

He looks real, but he's defiantly a windows guy. Check out his website:
http://www.larrybodine.com/index.htm


----------



## lbj (Oct 16, 2006)

What a complete and utter tool!

What truly scares me, however, is he is probably licensed to drive on the streets my family traverses...

and vote too...

<<shudder>>


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2006)

Even worse, check out his blog.  He's relishing in the free publicity!  He's such a troll..there's no doubting it.  I'm still shocked he's a lawyer/marketing guy.  Maybe he should have a chat with Steve Jobs about what he things works with marketing. 

I guess everyone deserves their 15 minutes of fame, eh?


----------



## lurk (Oct 17, 2006)

I am _shocked_ that you are shocked, that fact that he is a marketing guy explains everything!  You know they are psycho don't you?  You should see them when the are all lathered up and trying to work their marketing woo on  hapless 'customers'!  

I have to go sit down now...  Breathe... 1... 2... 3...
(Promise you won't let the crack marketing team talk to the customer while I am gone. Promise!!!)

// This mini mental breakdown has been brought to you by the letters 'B' and 'S', and the number 'Q'.

/// I know 'Q' is not a number but the marketing dept, promised the customer it was!  So we are sponsored by the number Q, don't struggle it only makes things hurt more.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 17, 2006)

The love the part when he said: 





> For me the killer was the Web browser. Safari simply cannot read Flash. It is, quite simply, a second-rate browser.



OMG, how can anyone bite on this one?


----------



## Esquilinho (Oct 17, 2006)

For me, the fact that he's a lawyer explains it all 

Check this out.


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 18, 2006)

::evil::


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 18, 2006)

g/re/p said:


> ::evil::



Was that you that sent it to him? 

If so, kudos!


----------



## Qion (Oct 18, 2006)

Somebody send him the great retort on that guy's blog also!


----------

